# LGBT campaigners accuse World Health Organisation of ‘ignoring science’



## fbb1964 (9/8/21)

https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...o-vaping-smoking-cop9-nhs-Tom-Chew-mark-oates


*LGBT campaigners accuse World Health Organisation of ‘ignoring science’*
Oliver Pritchard-Jones
5 - 7 minutes
*THE World Health Organisation (WHO) has been accused of "ignoring science" over its stance on reducing smoking within the LGBT community.*
14:03, Sun, Aug 8, 2021 | UPDATED: 15:17, Sun, Aug 8, 2021

Smoking rates are significantly higher within LGBT people than heterosexuals - with the Office for National Statistics putting the figure at 23 percent compared with 15 percent among the straight community. This prevalence has led charity the LGBT Foundation to call on the WHO to promote vaping as a way of stopping smoking.

Despite Public Health England and Royal College of Physicians both stating it is 95 percent safer than smoking, WHO wants vaping banned.

The upcoming COP9 in November aims to tackle international tobacco use - which kills more than eight million people globally each year.

LGBT Foundation has applied to speak at the summit - which is being held virtually because of the Covid pandemic.

But it says that the WHO has refused to grant it access - which it claims has in effect “isolated” the LGBT community.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

